# Use Iphone 3g as ipod without sim card or contract



## vysis

Im on the market for an ipod touch when I got an offer for an Iphone 3g for roughly the same price, however with no contract. My question is, is it possible to use an Iphone 3g's ipod functionality without a contract or even Sim card?

PS: what about GPS, must I have an simcard/contract for that?


----------



## Adrian.

Ill tell you what. I will give you ipod touch (16gb) and some cash for that iphone.

Let me know


----------



## vysis

or you tell me the answer to my question  

but still, that phone is mine, don't even think about it beejacon


----------



## iLukasz.iPhone

*iphone no contract*

Currently its not possible to get an iPhone without contract here. But if it were available you would have to have it activated at the store. Later when you get home you can take out the sim and put it into and gsm phone that is unlocked, and use that iphone as an ipod-without sim card and without a contract- when it becomes possible here in canada


----------



## vysis

nobody knows?


----------



## ryank

I don't know if you can get past the initial welcome screen without a SIM.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

That's gonna be a tough question to answer as you may be the first to do so.  You might possibly be able to register with a non-active sim, you might be able to use GPS via wi-fi, certainly not when not using wifi as you have no way of downloading data.

I suggest using it as a phone, or selling it.


----------



## vysis

i would use it as a phone but the price of the contract is just much too expensive, especially for somebody like me who doesn't even use a phone that much.

I was originally gonna buy a Ipod Touch since I needed a PMP, but I saw a Iphone for similar price and I was like "why not"


----------



## bmovie

The answer to your question IS YES!!! 

I'm doing it right now...took my sim card out and everything works except the phone.

So enjoy your ipod sans phone


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

bmovie said:


> The answer to your question IS YES!!!
> 
> I'm doing it right now...took my sim card out and everything works except the phone.
> 
> So enjoy your ipod sans phone


Did you activate the phone without a sim? GPS shouldn't be working non-wifi as there would be no way to download the maps.

As for OP, If you do have a Rogers/Fido phone right now use that sim to activate it and then pull the sim out.

Or buy the iPhone, sell it at a profit, buy the iPod Touch and spend the extra $ on something you don't need but want.


----------



## Murphman1948

*How do I remove SIM card?*

Can you tell me how to remove my SIM card without destroying my 3GS?


----------



## John Clay

Let me google that for you


----------



## fjnmusic

bmovie said:


> The answer to your question IS YES!!!
> 
> I'm doing it right now...took my sim card out and everything works except the phone.
> 
> So enjoy your ipod sans phone


This is good to know, as the Remote app and all that Airplay functionality would still have a use around the home when I someday upgrade my 3Gs to a 4s.


----------

